# Where to buy in Europe?



## dg32 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am US Air Force recently stationed in Belgium and I will be moving into my new home in February. Does anyone else live in Europe or know of any places where I could order fish? Any help would be greatly appreciated, I found one local store but they only have one Malawi tank with mixed species.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Check the reviews section :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try the Member List by location and PM some people who are active.


----------



## mornings (Nov 5, 2010)

user "wvh" lives in belgium, and he has posted as recently as the 6th of january this year! Apparently he has tanganyika set-up, so he should be able to hook you up with a cichlid source.


----------



## Snoopdaggydag (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello,

pherhaps i could help you. I got by myself a lot of young malawicichlids. Cologne isnÃ‚Â´t far away from Belgium.

If you like to order some fish try:

http://www.cichlidenland.de/ they got open one month ago

and if you like to buy some rare spezies the one and only store will be:

http://www.cichliden-stadl.de/

You find in Netherland a store which is large as well

http://www.aquabeek.nl/overaquabeek.php

But "rare" in Germany/EU isnÃ‚Â´t the same as in USA. Some you can buy easy in US you will never get in EU and the other way too.

You like to buy some Southamerikancichlids?

http://www.zentrale-du.de/hobbyzoo-tillmann/

But i donÃ‚Â´t know, who can help you.


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there,

You could also contact SMG Ltd, in Malawi, they know who they are shipping to  esther (at)lakemalawi (dot ) com

Best of luck!


----------

